# Dorico temp license for Cubase Pro users



## dcoscina (Oct 21, 2016)

i could swear I read something about current Cubase Pro users having access to a limited time demo to Dorico but I cannot recall which Dorico thread I saw it in...

I've visited My Steinberg page and I cannot find anything regarding this. 

Has anyone been able to find out more about this?


----------



## banes (Oct 21, 2016)

I think it's this post: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/dorico-stenberg-user-free-trial-available-now.56670/


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 21, 2016)

You may or may not have it. I found that I didn't. You can look in the elicencer app


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 21, 2016)

I have it and it says I have 23 hrs available. wow! DL and booted up Dorico but honestly couldn't "get into it"...I don't have much time right now anyhow but everything seemed to work including the Halion Symphonic Orchestra LE so I could hear stuff. I will have to check out some tutorials and see if it makes more sense to me. tried importing a XML file but it said it couldn't import it... Oh well. Glad the demo license exists so I can really see if I want to invest in this software.


----------

